# Oliva winnings from last night's tasting



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

I went to an Oliva & Nub tasting last night and hit twice in the raffle drawing (actually my girl did). A nice 6 pack sampler (with a Master Blend 3!) and a studly looking golf shirt. 

The tasting pack was an O Churchill, an O Robusto Maduro, a G Belicoso, and a 466 Nub Habano for $15! I thought it was a pretty good deal. He also quickly sold out two boxes of V double Toros at $5 per cigar. I got one right before they sold out.

Easily my favorite tasting so far, although I've only been to 4.  I REALLY enjoyed the Oliva's and I was already a big fan of the Nub. 

Later Folks!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (May 14, 2008)

Other than the Florida blanket very nice. lol jk


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice pick up and the Blanket is AWESOME!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice haul


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Lady luck was on your side! Nice grabs!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice blanket!!! The cigars ar ok too


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

nice pickups


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice pick up but that blanket needs some burnt orange and some horns on it


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pick up


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

You did a nice haul there!! :happy:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You can never go wrong with Oliva! Great cigars at a great price, and they always have free stuff at their events


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

OLiva's always a plus for me


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Nice pick up.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

We're putting a serious dent in the Oliva sampler tonight!


----------

